# Add my fanny to the list of injured clutzs...



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So I thought I'd be really clever this year in the harvesting of the wild hemp(read pot plants). My sheep love the stuff, but only eat the leaves, so what better way to start the processing into fiber right?
I decided that the rather HUGE patch nearest the house was a good place to start, so last evening, I walked out here to pull up a few armloads to feed the sheep.
The problem is, these things are nearly 7 ft. tall now, and I had forgotten the lay of the ground in that area since Spring.
It falls away pretty sharply at the top, but with the height of the plants, you couldn't see it.
So, clever me, lost my footing and went sliding down the hill, only to come to a very abrupt stop, when I slammed into a metal rod sticking out of the ground about 18 inches. I nailed it good, right in my upper diaphragm area. Thank goodness I hit it aat the angle I did, or I would have impaled my self on it.
Needless to say, I was out back, buried under 7 ft of pot, and couldn't get my breathe or move for a few minutes. I finally was able to call dh, who was in the garage, and tell him to come out back as I needed help. I always have my cell with me anywhere on the property.
I heard the back door close, and him yelling for me, all I could do was sort of wheezy yell, and shake the pot plants around. He came running over and about freaked out.
It seems he put that rod in the ground to mark were the septic overflow drains, so that he would remember to mow there so t wouldn't become clogged. Awesome, I guess if he had remembered to mow it would ahve helped eh?:catfight:
Needless to say, I have a cracked rib, and a badly bruised diaphragm, but I'm gonna live. I can't sleep as every time I try to roll over, I wake up, feels like I got kicked by a steer.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Wow, glad you didn't get hurt worse. I have had rib injuries and I know that they can be persistent and take a long time to heal so be careful with yourself. Glad you had your phone with you or you could have been there for a while.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Geez hope you heal fast. 
Not while picking hemp but I fell off the cliff behind my house last year while looking for a missing cat, took the dog with me about 45 feet down. I think I hit every rock, log and stump on the way down and ended at the bottom on the dog. I know that feeling of no air left to even holler. 
Hope you got checked out by the doc! Post some seed for self addressed envelope to pay for the doctors bill! I will donate!


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yikes! Glad you are ok.
Good thing your husband was home and you didn't have to call 911.
I could just imagine the conversation....
Yeah, please send help, I've fallen and can't get up. Ok, thank you, you can find me out back layed out under the stack of freshly harvested pot.....

Boy, you would have gotten all kinds of emergency vehicles showing up.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

((((((Debi)))))) Oh, no!! I am so glad he was there to help you and sure hope you heal up fast. Take it easy and give yourself time to heal. I've had cracked ribs before and they are no fun...and you have a bruised diaphragm on top of it all. :grouphug:


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Major ouch!!! Heal fast!


----------



## amberley (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh dear! So glad it wasn't worse. Still, rib injuries are painful and uncomfortable. Don't even think of lifting, bending, pushing and pulling ANYTHING for a while.

And try to avoid sneezing or laughing too much too. Ask me (and my goat) how I know. In the meantime best wishes for quick and uneventful healing.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

OH NO !!!! Praying for a speedy recovery ..... SO glad it wasnt worse !!!!


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Auwe! You poor thing! Hope you feel better soon!

I find it very alarming that you know enough about how it feels to be kicked by a steer that you can use it as a comparison rate. Ack! (No laughing, now!) I'd add in hugs, but I doubt you need those right now! 

Are you having to have taped ribs? Is it sort of like a corset? Ick!

I don't suppose there's any way to fence in your pot patch and let the sheep harvest it themselves?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

There is little in this world more painful than a broken or cracked rib . Sending healing thoughts your way Hercsmama. Crazy woman! 

BTW, and FWIW, pot plants are not the same as hemp. Yea, yea I know, but if we want legalization of hemp as a crop we have to make sure people really understand that the level if THC in hemp is so minor it almost doesn't even register. It is a fantastic crop too.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Yikes hercsmama, feel better soon!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, That's Horrible! So glad it wasen't worse. I have things staked all arround the yard and put a clay pot upsidedown on stakes. Even have told dh to go out in the field and put an upside bucket on a short metal fencepost. So dangerious. I hope you heal fast, do you have any Comfrey to make a poltice for those ribs? If you don't get ahold of me for some cuttings for later, it's good for all your animals to eat and it spreads. Huggs.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks all, yea, I'm all taped up. 
Hotzcatz, I'm going into town this morning to pick up some of that portable electric fencing. I'm crossing my fingers it'll keep my girls in and I'm going to use it to fence off the area and plunk them right in it for a day.
I have a beautiful bruise too, all black and dark purple, just lovely.:yuck:
Of course, nothing keeps me down long, we had to work sheep yesterday for about 2 hours, worming and trimming the rest of the hooves, then dh and I went and picked up 75 square bales of straw, he lifted them out of the field, I just had to stack, so not too bad.
:cowboy:
Thank goodness for my hot tub!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im glad its not any worse!!! That had the potential to be really narly.

I got stuck in a nursing home this last week, not sure when Im getting out.

Being laid up sucks :help::help: :yuck:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

K...just putting it out there......no more falls, spills, trips etc. etc etc. Hope you feel better soon. BTW, putting up bales with cracked ribs? You are far tougher than I.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Pearl B said:


> Im glad its not any worse!!! That had the potential to be really narly.
> 
> I got stuck in a nursing home this last week, not sure when Im getting out.
> 
> Being laid up sucks :help::help: :yuck:


It really did, I was VERY lucky!!

Dragonfly, I promise!!
Actually the bales are only 20 pounders, so not to hard at all really..now if they were any heavier, well, I'd be a good girl and let someone else do it! LOL!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Not to hijack a thread...but oh no PearlB!!!!!! ((((hugs)))) 

Debi, I am glad it was not worse and glad you are a tough bird to just keep going. I suppose I could lecture you about taking it easy but that would do no good. I once got run over by a draft horse and crushed against a wall. He cracked 3 ribs. I was decidedly uncomfortable for a good long while. 

You know....it really isn't a laughing matter .... but now that I know you are on the mend...I gotta say this whole scenario is fodder for many jokes. 

I could see a far side cartoon....your wild-natured flock contentedly munching with a half-glazed look on their faces, you and your hubby leaning on a fence rail showing them off to prospective buyers. "Oh, sure. They are known to be jumpers. That was before we changed their diet...." 

You and your DH walking out to the barn, getting ready to trim feet. "Just remember to keep feeding them the special brownies." 

I am bad, I know.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

ound:ound:ound: Kas!!

My whole thing is I kept thinking"I'm gonna die under all this stupid pot, and no one is ever going to find me, because it's not the "good" kind, so no one cares if it's here!!"
I've been laughing about it most of the day. It sure wasn't funny when it happened, but is really hysterical in hind sight.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

hotzcatz said:


> I find it very alarming that you know enough about how it feels to be kicked by a steer that you can use it as a comparison rate. Ack! (No laughing, now!) I'd add in hugs, but I doubt you need those right now!


A couple of times!
Haven't I ever shared the story about the time, I was I think about 14, and was showing steers in FFA. Well, we were at the "Slaughter" show, and were all lined up to go into the show ring. the jackwagon kid behind me, had an intentionaly proud cut steer, and lost control of him (idiot!).
Needless to say, his animal couldn't decide if it was going to mount mine, or me. Got stompled good that time!:hohum:
Wounds heal, my Grandaddy always told me that pain let's you know your alive.
Of course I've always felt that people don't truly appreciate the *absence* of pain myself! LOL!:goodjob:


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

hercsmama said:


> Needless to say, his animal couldn't decide if it was going to mount mine, or me. Got stompled good that time!


kinda brings new meaning to the word *Cowgirl* doesn't it?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, no, Debi! 

Some long decades back I used to work at the "Moo U" aka the U of MN St. Paul in the Agriculture Department. I sometimes worked in the dairy barn. AI. I was in the collections department. That has got to be one of the strangest jobs I've ever had. Sometimes I wondered, "Why do I do this for a living?" :hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Debi, OUCH!!!!

Kas isn't helping with all her funny stories (bad Kas .... good stories!)

Comfrey, do you have some??? Bruise it well to use


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Ooph..... I can sympathize. So glad you're all right. 
The rib will heal, but watch the diaphram area in the future 5-10 years. If you've torn the muscle, you might be looking at a slight hernia down the road. Been there, in fact I'm still there. Heal up quickly m'dear! Good thoughts your way!

And nor more re-bar markers!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! I hope you're feeling ok! And take it easy, girl!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh Debi, that's awful..and a little funny now that everything turned out mostly okay. Take it easy so you can get healed up quick (as if that's going to happen)!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

How are you feeling today hercsmama? I hope your feeling better.

Cyndi how would you use comfrey for bruises?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

lordamercy!



That could have turned out TERRIBLY!!!!

Be careful out there! (This coming from a world-class klutz!) And I will add you to my ever-growing prayer list of injured friends! yikes!

Like I say about myself - "That was an accident waiting for me to happen!"

and Kasota - I worked for Texas A& M University in the Animal Science Department and I did all of the AI on the Swine Research Farm. I also "did collections" - every morning. :grin: Between you, me and Gone-a-milkin', I bet we could keep the world populated in beef and pork! 

Cabin Fever also worked/went to graduate school on the St Paul campus in the Agrilculture/ Soils/Agronomy areas back between 1971 and 1976? or thereabouts.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm doing fine WP, thanks for asking, and thanks all for the concern, and prayers.
I slept like the dead last night, apparently I needed it.
Feeling a lot better today, but I'm actually going to take today off from anything but feeding chores. I think I was just pushing to hard, I do not need this turning into something worse than it really is. So if I make myself take a day, I'm sure it'll be good.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Dreamy, Crushing the green leaves in your hand will bruise the leaf. I put the bruised leaves right on my ankle (or other hurting part).

If you have access to the comfrey root, grate it up and add to an oil (olive, sweet almond, coconut, et al) & crock pot it all day. The oil becomes infused with the allotain which is found in both the leaves & roots, but more so in the roots.

Combine infused oil & beeswax (2-3 parts oil to one part beeswax) to make a salve.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Cyndi, thanks for posting that! Your so smart about that type of thing.:bow:

Going to get myself some Comfrey, and get busy, it sounds like a wonderful thing to have about the place!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks Cyndi! I bruise like a peach, even before cancer.


----------

